# 4-Kantkettenstreben



## Angelo Berlin (21. Dezember 2004)

So hier mal ne Frage an die ING. Fraktion hier. Ist es so, dass 4-Kant Kettenstreben stabiler oder steifer (beides?) sind als die herkömlichen ovalen Rohre? Und noch schwerer zu beantworten: warum ist das so?


----------



## Benzman22 (21. Dezember 2004)

hallo

in der technik gibt das widerstandsmoment W, bei gegebenem werkstoff, die steifigkeit eines profils (rohr, I-profil, U-profil, kreisprofil usw.) an.

Diese widerstandsmomente kannst du z.B aus dem Tabellenbuch Metall ablesen. Wie sie berechnet werden will ich dir gar nicht antun..............

vereinfacht kann man sagen das der körper der mehr material weiter von der biegeachse entfernt liegen hat das größere widerstandsmoment hat.
Das kannst du am besten überprüfen wenn du mal ein langes 30cm lineal flach auf die tischkante legst und es dann nach unten biegst. du wirst merken das es ziemlich einfach geht. jetzt dreh´st du das lineal auf die hochkante und fixierst es mit den händen das es nicht ausknickt. versuche jetzt mal es zu biegen........... deht nicht weil mehr material weiter von der biegeachse entfernt liegt.

nun ist es in unserem fall so das einem dünnwandigem rohr ein dünnwandiges vierkantrohr gegenübersteht.

geht man jetzt von einem schmalen I-profil aus (auch doppel T-träger genannt) und nimmt sein widerstandsmoment mit 100% an so hat ein dünnwandiges rohr, bei gleicher fläche, einen wert von 48,57% und ein vierkantrohr 57,52%.

was sagt uns das?
es sagt uns das bei gegebener fläche (und damit auch gegebenem Volumen und gewicht) ein vierkantrohr ca. 20% steifer ist alls ein rohr gleicher fläche.

was bringt uns das?
toll unser hinterbau ist 50g leichter aber genauso steif wie ein hinterbau aus dünnwandigem rohr mit größerer fläche und minimal größerem durchmesser.

in der Praxis?
hinterbauformen hängen natürlich immer stark vom einsatzgebiet des jeweiligen rahmens ab. die meisten hinterbauten besitzen einen runden oder ovalen rohrquerschnitt. oval nur deshalb um das widerstandsmoment und damit die steifigkeit, in einer richtung zu erhöhen. beispiele dafür: Z00! Pitbull u.a

der grund weshalb auf vierkantprofile so selten zurückgegriffen wird, liegt sicher an der etwas schwierigeren verarbeitung beim biegen, konifizieren.
wahrscheinlich spielen auch optische gründe eine rolle. 

ein weiterer grund weshalb dünnwandige rohre beliebter sind als vierkantrohre ist sicher der, dass das widerstandsmoment bei dünnwandigen rohren mit der dritten potenz des durchmessers steigt. d.h. wenn ich den durchmesser eines hinterbaus mit rundem rohr von 20mm auf 25mm vergrößere steigt mein widerstandsmoment um ca. 50% ! weshalb da noch auf hässliche vierkantrohre zurückgreifen.

um den begriff STEIFIGKEIT nochmal jedem klar zu machen:

angenommen wir haben 3  30cm lange lineale gleicher form. eines aus aluminium, eines aus stahl und eines aus titan.
jetzt legen wir alle lineale 20cm über die tischkante und hängen vorne jeweils das gleiche gewicht an. was passiert?

da die steifigkeit des stahllineals ca. 3 mal so groß ist wie die des alulineals, wird sich das alulineal also 3 mal so stark durchbiegen wie das stahllineal.
das titanlineal wird sich ca. doppelt so stark durchbiegen wie das stahllineal.

steifigkeit ist also der werkstoffwiderstand gegen durchbiegung oder belastung. je höher das widerstandsmoment, desto größer die steifigkeit.


hoffe ic nich zu kompliziert..............

mfg Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (21. Dezember 2004)

super erklärt!!!!


----------



## trail-kob (21. Dezember 2004)

sehr schön erklärt 1a referat... wenn ich dir angelo die formel nachreichen soll ... nur zu ich email sie dir als datei vom formel editor der ms fraktion


----------



## bike_trial (21. Dezember 2004)

@ Benzman21
wo lernt man den sowas? Physik studiert oder was?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Dezember 2004)

bike_trial schrieb:
			
		

> @ Benzman21
> wo lernt man den sowas? Physik studiert oder was?



nee, ich denke mal Maschinenbau. will ich auch noch machen.   

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (21. Dezember 2004)

bike_trial schrieb:
			
		

> @ Benzman21
> wo lernt man den sowas? Physik studiert oder was?



Genau diese Frage habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt.


----------



## MüsliFresser (21. Dezember 2004)

juten tach ihr trialer 

erstma lob an den bastian  

aber ein paar fragen hab ich da doch noch:

du schreibst, dass das widerstandsmoment bei dünnwandigen rohren mit der dritten potenz des durchmessers steigt.
nun, wie ist es mit dem vierkannt? der muss ja minimum um die selbe potenz steigen, sonst währe ja ab einen bestimmten querschnitt das rohr dem vierkannt überlegen... 

zu deinem linealversuch: im allgemeinen heißt es doch, dass alu-rahmen gegenüber stahl rahmen steifer sind, in deinem versuch ist aber der stahl das steifere material.

liegt das auch daran, dass durch den materials bedingt größeren querschnitts von alu-rahmen auch eine höhere steifigkeit ergibt+ gewichts vorteil?

wie ist es eigentlich um die dämpfungseigenschaften bestellt?
mehr steifigkeit -> höhere dämpfung (niederfrequenter bereich und weit ausserhalb der resonanzfrequenz)

die formel zur berechnung des widerstandmomentes würd ich trotzdem gerne ma in komplett sehen.

kann ich jetzt sagen, dass die vierkanntkettenstrebe an meinem steppenwolf tundra keine (wie ich bisher vermutete) verkaufsmasche ist, sondern dass dort jemand wirklich nachgedacht hat?

sven


----------



## Reini (21. Dezember 2004)

Soweit ich weiß ich ja das Widerstandsmoment nur von der Geometrie des Werkstücks abhänging
Und das mit dem Lineal ist soweit ich weiß der Schubmodul...
aber genug vom Klugschei$$en,
theorethisch wäre es am Besten du nimmst Doppel-T Träger statt 4 Rohren, jedoch wird es dann mit der Bearbeitungs schwer und die Seitensteifigkeit wäre nicht so besonders.


----------



## elhefe (21. Dezember 2004)

Es geht hier im großen und ganzen um den *Satz von Steiner*. (das ist jetzt aber auch Klugscheis.serei, denn ich bekomme jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Stegreif zuusammen, was sich genau dahinter verbirgt. Aber der sogenannte Steineranteil gibt an, wie sich das Flächenträgheitsmoment einer Fläche (KOntur) verändert, wenn eine Teilfläche davon vom Schwerpunkt der Fläche wegliegt (Das ist jetzt verwirrend: Aber so lässt sich der angesprochenen Doppel T-Träger idealerweise in drei Rechtecke aufteilen- Zwei quer, eins senkrecht. Die Flächentragheitsmonmente der queerliegenden Rechtecke hat sehr starken Einfluss auf das gesamte Flächenträgheitsmoment. So viel dazu und genug der Verwirrung.

Hier ein paar Flächenträgheitsmomente I für Hinterbau-"rohre/profile":
(es wird ein Flächenträgheitsmoment in x- sowie in y-Richtung eines gedachten Koordinatensystems angegeben)

Rohr (kreisrund):

I(x)=I(y)=Pi/4*r^2  (r=Radius)

Quadrat:

I(x)=I(y)=1/12*a^4 (a=Seitenlänge)

Rechteck:

I(x)=1/12*b*h^3

I(y)=1/12*h*b^3 (h=Höhe, b=Breite)

Ellipse:

I(x)=Pi/4*a*b^3

I(y)=Pi/4*b*a^3  (a= langer "radius", b=kurzer "radius")

Bei der Ellipse und beim Rechteck ist üblicherweise der lange "radius" bzw die Höhe parallel zur senkrechten Achse des Radls. Sonst würde es nach den von Benzman21 erläuterten Erkenntnissen auch keinen Sinn machen.


So und jetzt schluss....


----------



## matthias,wandel (21. Dezember 2004)

ausserdem kommt da noch ein werkstoffasspekt hinzu. was nützt mir wenn ich eine tolle geometrie im kopf habe und dann mir einen rahmen aus reinem alu zusammenschustere, der kaum belastungen aushält. deshalb hat man herausgefunden das Sc in der AlMgSi-Legierung eine hohe biege-steifigkeit hervorruft! also, nicht nur geometrien spielen eine rolle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallöle zusammen

um noch einige fragen zu beantworten:

alurahmen sind im allgemeinen steifer als stahlrahmen weil der rohrdurchmesser gegenüber einem stahlrahmen deutlich größer ist. wie ihr sicher alle wisst

der steifere werkstoff ist jedoch stahl. die steifigkeit eines werkstoffes hängt von seinem elastizitätsmodul ab und der von stahl ist 3 mal so groß wie der von alu. 
Stahl: 210000 N/mm2
aluminium: 70000N/mm2

wenn man also zwei rohre mit dem gleichen durchmesser hat, eines aus stahl das andere aus alu, dann wäre das stahlrohr also 3 mal so steif wie das alurohr.

da aluminium aber nur ca. 1/3 des spezifischen gewichtes von stahl hat, 
( Alu: 2,7g pro kubik cm, stahl 7,8g pr kubik cm) lohnt es sich fahrradrahmen aus aluminum zu bauen. mit dünnwandigen alurohren ( man sagt je größer der durchmesser je kleiner die wandstärke) lässt sich also ein rahmen herrstellen, welcher leichter und steifer ist als ein stahlrahmen.

zum thema fahrgefühl:

ein stahlrahmen fährt sich, wie vielleicht schon einige von euch bemerkt haben, softer oder weicher als ein alurahmen. das liegt u.a an den kleineren rohrdurchmessern weshalb der stahlrahmen stöße und kräfte anders verarbeitet als ein alurahmen mit großen rohrdurchmessern.  die eigendämpfung eines stahlrahmens ist größer weil sich die rohre unter belastung mehr verformen. 

wie genau sich die vierkantrohre im bezug auf den durchmesser und die steifigkeit verhalten muß ich erst noch mal nachblättern ( is schon ne weile her, 2 semester)


mfg Bastian


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Dezember 2004)

also um das mal auf den booster thread zu übertragen:

ein brakebooster aus aluminium ist dann eigentlich nur leichter, besitzt aber nicht die gleiche steifigkeit wie ein stahl-booster.(von den abmessungen sind die ja doch recht ähnlich und auch nicht dicker oder so)

oder ist das falsch?


----------



## Trialmatze (22. Dezember 2004)

Hatte damals 2 Booster selber gebastelt - einen aus Alu (5mm Wandstärke) und einen aus Carbon (6mm). Beide waren super, sahen gut aus, waren leicht und sorgten für nen härteren Druckpunkt ohne das ich das Thema vorher totgedacht habe. 
Carbon lässt sich gut mit ner Laubsäge, Stichsäge und nen Dremel bearbeiten (Handschuhe angebracht). Danach noch die Kante abrunden und mit Klarlack lackieren - hatte mich ungefär 15 Euro gekostet.
Mit Stahlboostern hab ich noch net experimentiert und das werde ich auch nicht, da ich Stahl als Material für nen Booster net so doll finde, aber entscheidet selbst!

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Dezember 2004)

muhaha...

Edelstahl Hochglanzpoliert 

Ich fahre auch einen aus Carbon, 3mm Materialstärke... nur oben befestigt, reicht meiner meinugn nach auch! Hauptsache das ganze nach oben also die Stelle mit der höchsten Belastung schön Breit auslegen...


----------



## Reini (22. Dezember 2004)

Guter Tipp:
Einen RR aus Edelstahl zu mach ist nicht sinnvoll....Hält zuviel aus...mir hats dadurch die Kurbelarme abgerissen


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Dezember 2004)

*LOL*


hier in Dessau war auch mal son Dualer... der htte nen Edelstahlrockrign fürn 44er Kettenblatt also 1cm dickes Volllmaterial, das Dign hat mind. 500g Gewogen, eher deutlich mehr... ich glaube ein normaler 32er Alu RR 5mm Stark wiegt schon 400g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> *LOL*
> 
> 
> hier in Dessau war auch mal son Dualer... der htte nen Edelstahlrockrign fürn 44er Kettenblatt also 1cm dickes Volllmaterial, das Dign hat mind. 500g Gewogen, eher deutlich mehr... ich glaube ein normaler 32er Alu RR 5mm Stark wiegt schon 400g




ronny du alter schlawiner, du bist ja auch wieder im forum   
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Dezember 2004)

Ja aber nur Passiv. Also ich lese hier nicht mehr jeden Thread! Irgendwie dachte ich mir... boah du hast ja gar keine Zeit mehr fürs Trialen... bzw. hast das Hobby total in den Hintergrund gestellt. Und jetzt will ich mir mal wieder nen bissel mehr Zeit nehmen.

Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (23. Dezember 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie dachte ich mir... boah du hast ja gar keine Zeit mehr fürs Trialen... bzw. hast das Hobby total in den Hintergrund gestellt. Und jetzt will ich mir mal wieder nen bissel mehr Zeit nehmen.
> 
> Ronny



ja das kenn ich leider auch, aber das wird wieder!  
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Dezember 2004)

Nein eher nicht... ich bin im Moment am gucken wegen doch noch richtig Studieren... und dann muss ich eh einige Hobbys deutlich einschränken...
5jahre zum Dipl. und dann wenn ichs schaffe evtl. nochmal 2-4Jahre zum ...
Dann habe ich einerseits ken geld mehr und andererseits keine Zeit... naja mal schaun.


----------



## biketrialer (23. Dezember 2004)

ja klar, is halt eine entscheidung die du für dich treffen musst!
toto


----------



## elhefe (23. Dezember 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Nein eher nicht... ich bin im Moment am gucken wegen doch noch richtig Studieren... und dann muss ich eh einige Hobbys deutlich einschränken...
> 5jahre zum Dipl. und dann wenn ichs schaffe evtl. nochmal 2-4Jahre zum ...
> Dann habe ich einerseits ken geld mehr und andererseits keine Zeit... naja mal schaun.




5 Jahre gehen wohl wirklich nur mit ranklotzen. Da muss das Hobby wirklich gelegentlich zurückstecken. Und die zwei bis vier Jahre... Da hast Du Dir auch gut was vorgenommen. Kein Geld ist dabei natürlich auch das Problem. Da gibt es dann keine Carbon-Teile mehr fürs Radl. Übers Auttunen will ich gar nicht reden. Wenn Du dir dann überhaupt noch ein Auto leisten kannst. Oder Du brauchst nen Job, was Deine Fünfjahrplanung kräftig durcheinander wirbeln kann.

MfG Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Dezember 2004)

Eben, Auto mache ich jetzt fertig und steht dann in der Garage, unangemeldet und nur noch 14tages Kennzeichen für Treffen fahren, Winterhure bleibt hingegend komplett angemeldet aber eben nur Haftpflicht, reicht ja bei nem 200 Auto...
Fahrrad ist auch fertig, da brauche ich wenn dann nur Verschleißteile...

Ansonsten darf ich ca. 5000euro besitzen ohne das Bafög gekürzt wird... Bafög würde ich eh Elternunabhängig bekommen... Dafür geht dann Wohnung ab...

5Jahre ist Regelstudienzeit, evtl. kann mir bissel was wegen Ausbildung angerechnet werden aber gibt da noch andere Tests die ich vorher durchführen muss.... und das ist der Entscheidende Punkt der alles entscheidet.

in den 2-4Jahren Arbeitet man meistens schon bzw. verdient etwas Geld an nem Institut oderso... mal schaun...


----------

